# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  > [إستفسار] هل من مجيب

## عبدول

اخواني الاعزاء انا ابغي تفيدوني عن افضل معهد للغة الانجليزية خاصة في القطيف فقط لاني جايب في مادة الانجليزي ثالث ثانوي 99 %

وحاب اقوي لغتي اكثر واكثر لاني احب اللغة .. فهل تفيدوني عن طلبي بكل صدق .. واشكركم جزيل الشكر

----------


## بنوته و لا احلى

*تعال الامارات بيتنا و اني بعلمك هع*

*والله اني اعيش في الامارات و ما اروح القطيف الى الى اهلي و ما اروح اذا بطلع يعني ما اروح الى القديح*

*المهم ما ابي اطول في الرمسه*

*بس بغيت اتفلسف هع*
*سامحني*


*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*

----------


## كبرياء

والله بالقطيف تحديدا مادري ..~
بس يمدحون نيهورايزن كثير ... 

ع العموم الاعلانات ممنوعه هنـآ .. 
نتمنى تلقى طلبك :)
سلام

----------

